# I'd like to make a beautiful height adjustable table



## mazzy (May 4, 2011)

Does anyone know where I could get:
1. the necessary hardware which would raise and lower a table to position
2. plans to make such a table

This would be a dining room type coffee table which could covert into a raised table for eating in front of the TV. I've seen some great looking ones on

http://marinetablesinc.com/collection/category/high-lows

and could probably think my way through the plans and construction, but just don't know where to get the raising and lowering hardware.

Thanks,
Mazzy


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Going to the link you have, it looks like all they use is an electric lift like you can get for mounting a TV in a cabinet. There's a number of companies that make those lifts you can find on line. They are not cheap.

Auton is one manufacturer, but they make those lifts for TV, sewing machines and a number of other uses depending on the weight and height you are wanting.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Rockler has an either-or piece of machinery that's manual.

(sidebar: our daughter found one of these tables at a thrift store for ten bucks. Bargain of the century.)

Hafele has a mechanism that is more for desks but might inspire.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't know who makes them, but table raising mechanisms are used in hospital furniture, like bedside tables.


----------



## mazzy (May 4, 2011)

Thanks…I started following your ideas and the internet led me to

http://www.springfieldgrp.com/

Merry Christmas
Mazzy


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I have cannibalized and used trailer tongue jacks in 2 projects. First was a stock support for a saw or planer outfeed. Required turning it upside down and making folding tripod legs. Works great, and is the most solid stock support I have seen. Second was a folding stand for a Ryobi BT3100 I used to have. Turned the crank to make it go up or down. It worked, but was way too complicated for little benefit. I have a habit of doing goofy projects like that. Sometimes I do those things just to see if I can. One advantage of the trailer jack is it is very robust and not at all flimsy. I picture your pedestal table stand as having a socket in the center of your compass rose (which has a circular outer rim) and then you crank it up or down. Stow the crank beneath a handy hatch or behind the setee. Anyhow, just some ideas to let you play with possibilities. Trailer jacks come in top crank and side crank. Often under $20 at HF.


----------



## mazzy (May 4, 2011)

Wow…great idea. I like inexpensive :>)

Thanks,
Mazzy


----------



## mazzy (May 4, 2011)

I looked at the HF jacks. I can see that they have incredible vertical support http://www.harborfreight.com/3500-lb-capacity-drop-leg-trailer-jack-3961.html. If I were to weld an extended base and also a top flat plate to support the table top, would it allow much sideways movement?

Mazzy


----------

